# New Geneva Theo. Seminary



## SolaGratia (Feb 6, 2007)

Is anyone familiar with New Geneva Theological Seminary? They have two locations, one in Colorado and the other in Virginia.


----------



## CalvinandHodges (Feb 7, 2007)

*Ngts*



SolaGratia said:


> Is anyone familiar with New Geneva Theological Seminary? They have two locations, one in Colorado and the other in Virginia.



Hay:

I attend the one in Colorado Springs.

-CH


----------

